# HMS Queen Elizabeth's Captain sacked !



## stevekelly10

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...using-official-car/ar-AABuhcJ?ocid=spartanntp

Punishment seems a bit harsh !


----------



## Ron Stringer

Hope that the same 'standards' are to be applied to MPs and members of the House of Lords.


----------



## OilJiver

stevekelly10 said:


> ..Punishment seems a bit harsh !


Guess you reckon a bit more to it than meets the eye maybe Steve...?


----------



## Varley

Perhaps an HR ploy to shoo-in a foot to an already filled boot?


CSM register had a 'company' car from the pool to do his afternoon with us at CCF. He as allowed the use of it until convenient to return to the pool. Parking 'illegally' was only countenanced if on HM's business. If for a packet of cigarettes it was a Court Martial offence if discovered. 'Manager' was a rank obtained mainly for the privilege of a company car. Whenever a ship in management called nearby they all found an excuse to visit - something to do with mileage on business. I wonder if he had declared it as a benefit-in-kind?Else maybe a UK tax issue?


----------



## stevekelly10

OilJiver said:


> Guess you reckon a bit more to it than meets the eye maybe Steve...?


I could understand it, if he took the carrier on a private Caribbean cruise ! But taking the car to go home. No !


----------



## OilJiver

Agreed. (Peculiar smell……)


----------



## spongebob

I read somewhere that the Royal Navy has 44 ships in commission and 44 Admirals. Reduction of staffing levels clearly needed so why not a witch hunt for anyone stepping out of line . Saves expensive redundancy payouts and other compensations.

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Wonder what [email protected] dobbed him in? He should have taken a helicopter and made it worth while.

John T


----------



## Duncan112

Varley said:


> Perhaps an HR ploy to shoo-in a foot to an already filled boot?
> 
> 
> CSM register had a 'company' car from the pool to do his afternoon with us at CCF. He as allowed the use of it until convenient to return to the pool. Parking 'illegally' was only countenanced if on HM's business. If for a packet of cigarettes it was a Court Martial offence if discovered. 'Manager' was a rank obtained mainly for the privilege of a company car. Whenever a ship in management called nearby they all found an excuse to visit - something to do with mileage on business. I wonder if he had declared it as a benefit-in-kind?Else maybe a UK tax issue?


Be interesting to see if they shared a car and each claimed individual mileage?

FWIW my thoughts on it are (posted by me on a fb group):

Without wishing to defend misuse of Government assets might I offer an alternative scenario. In the private sector the two easiest ways of obtaining a dismissal that can be successfully defended at the resulting tribunal is misuse of computers and expense fiddling- both are frequently used to sack people when the real reason for dismissal is otherwise (frequently ones face not fitting). There would appear a level of disquiet in the services currently, perhaps Captain Cook-Priest was about to make waves regarding the future of these two behemoths and needed to be silenced. Just a thought....


----------



## seaman38

Seems very petty and possibly a bean counter with a vendetta, surely it is a 'Reprimand Offense' rather than a dismissal. We are, according to reports, short of RN personnel, but as said by some earlier maybe be some underlying facts we are not been made aware of, but it seems a waste of a lot of experience and loyalty.

Cannot believe it is just expenses as have been an M O D Approved Contractor, there is more money wasted than just the misuse of a car.


----------



## gypcoll

I always think i would like to know the full facts, there will no doubt another part to the story, and we are as usual being fed the part they don't mind us knowing. Just my thoughts on it


----------



## Varley

Duncan112 said:


> Be interesting to see if they shared a car and each claimed individual mileage?
> 
> FWIW my thoughts on it are (posted by me on a fb group):
> 
> Without wishing to defend misuse of Government assets might I offer an alternative scenario. In the private sector the two easiest ways of obtaining a dismissal that can be successfully defended at the resulting tribunal is misuse of computers and expense fiddling- both are frequently used to sack people when the real reason for dismissal is otherwise (frequently ones face not fitting). There would appear a level of disquiet in the services currently, perhaps Captain Cook-Priest was about to make waves regarding the future of these two behemoths and needed to be silenced. Just a thought....


To share when there was tax to be saved? Nelly negative!

Agree something more to it.


----------



## CEYLON220

My days in the RN (50s)the Captain in cruisers had a jeep on board for attending functions ashore driven by a Rating, never heard of one going on visits to his home using a jeep but agree it was petty to sack the guy for using the car in this way, at least he paid the petrol bill for this use.


----------



## slick

All,
I suspect there is an element of upsetting a person somewhere in his past career, no doubt all will be revealed in the very near future....come on the "Free" press where are you now you're needed?
Yours aye,
slick


----------



## Farmer John

I have an awful vision of him unloading case after case of Spam from the boot of car. It's just my mind, sorry.


----------



## Davie M

gypcoll said:


> I always think i would like to know the full facts, there will no doubt another part to the story, and we are as usual being fed the part they don't mind us knowing. Just my thoughts on it


I agree with you on your thoughts. He has upset somebody somewhere.
Davie


----------



## Stephen J. Card

A career and probably a wealth of knowledge and ability has been thrown away over a silly 'offence' and probably nothing like the MOD civil servants and Minister!


----------



## OilJiver

My understanding is that he is being re-assigned elsewhere? Whatever, to be removed from post is a big big deal and his career is stuffed.

Someone somewhere, has a big sad on about something, for sure.


----------



## spongebob

In my observations of the RNZN during my time was that the Commodore of HMNZ Philomel had a chauffeur driven Humber Super Snipe but other ranks made do with the beat up old Fords with Wren drivers except the Base Pardre .
He had a reasonable new Ford V8 to travel around his parish which took in many naval housing estates.
At one time during a wide reaching waterfront labour strike sugar became gold as we used treacle , honey , anything to get that sweet kick and came the day when the Naval Vicar was stopped at the security gates while leaving the Base for a routine check and two 70 lbs sacks of sugar were found in his boot.
His comment , "Oh those boys have been playing tricks on me again" brought total forgiveness from all powers without question.

Bob


----------



## Peter Eccleson

What a load of absolute claptrap! Someone clearly had it in for him.


----------



## Dartskipper

Dumb question I expect, but what is the point of providing the Captain with a car, if he can't use it? I am allowed to use my company car for personal reasons, provided that I pay for the fuel that I use. I am taxed by HMRC for the use of the car as a "benefit in kind." The MOD need to move forward a couple of Centuries.


----------



## Varley

That would be the front runner on the conspiracy theory front, Peter, but then this has the aroma of 'management' and 'management' is seldom able enough to conspire.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Next thing they'll be saying the moon landing was done in a film studio.

John T


----------



## vicki_

trotterdotpom said:


> Next thing they'll be saying the moon landing was done in a film studio.
> 
> John T


Already done decades ago I believe.


----------



## seaman38

Ah! Well! according to the Press the unfortunate Captain has been sent up to Rosyth to 'Drive' the 'boat' back to Portsmouth. Gawd almighty from their shipping correspondent


----------



## Varley

I suppose they have provided a rail warrant? Or maybe they will allow him mileage on his own car.


----------



## granty

Hi
Just seen on a Newspaper on line they are sending him back to Scotland to bring the Ship to Portsmouth
Granty


----------



## Stephen J. Card

OK, say the Captain needs the car for official purposes and the ship is up at Rosyth for extended stay. That sounds fine. So he drives back to the ship and then he has to go home for the night. What? So he has to keep his own car alongside the ship and then home and back. Seems like not a lot of time and hassle. Use the bloo*y official car. Who cares. Or is he expected to use the bus.. like Mr Corbyn? Surely Captain should have a few perks. He should be one. Big fuss over nothing.


----------



## RHP

That is the key point Stephen, "Who cares". He's a senior RN officer, Captain of the most strategic vessel in the Navy. Get off his back and let him get on with his job!


----------



## Farmer John

Stephen J. Card said:


> Surely Captain should have a few perks.


In the modern day of things, no he shouldn't. 

I remember the students at one College complained because we got a free cup of tea. That was the end of that! I had to sell my tea-tanker and lost so much money, I had been making selling the stuff round the county :>o


----------



## Stephen J. Card

RHP said:


> That is the key point Stephen, "Who cares". He's a senior RN officer, Captain of the most strategic vessel in the Navy. Get off his back and let him get on with his job!



I agree completely. 

Are the ratings getting a rail warrant to travel home for a spot of short leave? Why not. Give the captain his car. If he does then it would be a chance that the Mate, Ch. Engineer and Ch Steward will get a ride as well... to the pub and back!

Stephen


----------



## garryNorton

What a fuss about nothing, Jebel Ali pilots got a free car every 2 years and as much petrol as it could drink. Wifes also could use it.
In the Solomon Islands we had no official cars except for the Governor but when in the New Hebrides the Governors car was made available for my wife to do some shopping for the ship.
You would think the commander of the aircraft carrier would have been on call and therefore the car would be available just in case he was called back to the ship.


----------



## adamx

Suggest it would be impossible for the captain of the RN's biggest warship to be relieved of his command without the approval of the Fleet Commander, and the current Fleet Commander is Vice Admiral Jerry Kyd, the previous captain of HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH. Make of that what you will! Another factor is that, because of the absence of RN fixed wing carrier operation over the last few years, the number of officers suitably qualified and experienced for this command must be, to put it mildly, extremely limited.


----------



## uncle Ray

Sacked for using a car is a bit on the harsh side don't you think ??? 
He has certainly rattled someone's cage or is he being stitched up either way the smell of a rat comes to mind.


----------



## stevekelly10

So he has finally had enough and Has quit his job ! think he should stick two fingers up to the Navy ! https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...for-non-work-trips/ar-AADQiLr?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Varley

I believe that is exactly what he has done. No doubt the defence industry will be pleased to take him on board.

Should he not, however, be on gardening leave? Any Captain/Commodore's appointment now would be rather like asking Byng to do a quick run job to Gib. first.


----------



## stevekelly10

Looks like the new Captain is going to have his hands full  https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...kly-admits-captain/ar-AAGzbno?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Ron Stringer

stevekelly10 said:


> Looks like the new Captain is going to have his hands full  https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...kly-admits-captain/ar-AAGzbno?ocid=spartandhp


Worse than that, from the report it would appear that in the Royal Navy it is common on many ships to have a flood every week. Thank God I was in the Merchant Navy where in 6+ years on7 different ships I only experienced two floodings, both quite minor and the consequence of very heavy weather.


----------



## rogd

Well, plenty of field days for the engineers then.
It makes you wonder if any of those tubs in the Andrew are fit to go to sea.
Roger.


----------



## stevekelly10

Ron Stringer said:


> Worse than that, from the report it would appear that in the Royal Navy it is common on many ships to have a flood every week. Thank God I was in the Merchant Navy where in 6+ years on7 different ships I only experienced two floodings, both quite minor and the consequence of very heavy weather.


In my 30+ years in the merchant navy, I only experienced one! when the main condenser overboard valve failed! on a 450,000dwt ULCC. the nut holding the spindle had vibrated loose and came off and the valve slammed shut ! Only problem was that we were loading at Juyamah at the time. loading stopped and we had to be towed of the loading bouy as we couldn't use the main engine. Fortunately we were not to deep in the water, so we were able to lift the top of the valve and re-attach the spindle to the drive motor and re-open the valve. Then the arguments between the ship, head office and the Saudi authorities started ! Not a good trip


----------



## FG86

I think the RN definition of a flood is any incident that allows fluid to escape in an uncontrolled manner, this includes the simple case of a 45G drum falling over. Steve Moorhouse was simply being realistic and trying to calm the usual scare mongers amongst the UK media. The QE is a superb ship, presently the world's only fifth generation aircraft carrier entering service (G Ford is still a Fourth generation ship). One cannot compare the operations of the Merchant navy against the Royal Navy, its like comparing chalk and cheese. Both are equally expert in their fields, yet both operate their vessels in necessarily different ways. As for the previous Captain, well there is clearly far more to the subject than revealed, note that only brief information from a MOD spokesperson has been released, nil from any other person(s) involved. As my old granny used to say - by the time you fully understand the problem, too much time has passed to change the outcome.


----------

